# Learned a lesson



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I learned a big lesson that costed me a beautiful fish. He had velvet that I caught to late because I have never seen it before. Had no idea that he had it. When I noticed it I treated it with Nox Ich which requires only one drop per gallon and I read it as three per gallon. So at this point I have learned my lesson. Pay more attention and read the directions on meds carefully. I wanted to share my lesson. Goodbye Barb.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry about Barb. Sometimes those things happen. We all make mistakes. I've probably unknowingly done stuff that contributed to the loss of some of mine, too.


----------



## MsChris (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Shirley. It's never losing a loved one. Try not to be too hard on yourself, it could happen to anyone.


----------



## Manda (Jun 9, 2012)

So sorry for your loss ='(


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm not happy about this at all. The good thing is a lesson was learned and it's a good reminder for anyone else that reads this.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Shirleythebetta said:


> Thanks guys. I'm not happy about this at all. The good thing is a lesson was learned and it's a good reminder for anyone else that reads this.


So sorry for your loss  but I do appreciate you sharing- I'd never heard o velvet and now I know to keep an eye out on my fish.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

looks similar to ich but it looks like gold dust. It can be treated just like ich


----------

